# FoCal 2.0 TestRelease4 available for PC+MAC, with 5Ds/DsR support



## kaihp (Aug 12, 2015)

Focal has just released the 4th Test Release of version 2.0. They expect it to be the final Test Release before v2.0

Highlights:
- Available for all licenses (Standard, Plus, & Pro)
- PC & MAC
- Added support for Canon EOS 5Ds/R

http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2015/08/focal-2-tr4-now-available-with-5dsr-support-windowsmac-stdpluspro/

Note that they are also changing their licensing scheme, so you get updates for up to 12 month after the purchase of Focal (the sw will continue to work after that, you just won't be entitled to updates). A 12-month update ("maintenance fee" - my term) will cost 40% of the buy-new price.

Personally, I'm not surprised to see them change to this kind of license model. I just find the updates license a bit steep, but it is hard to judge what is the right "maintenance cost".


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 18, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Note that they are also changing their licensing scheme, so you get updates for up to 12 month after the purchase of Focal (the sw will continue to work after that, you just won't be entitled to updates). A 12-month update ("maintenance fee" - my term) will cost 40% of the buy-new price.
> 
> Personally, I'm not surprised to see them change to this kind of license model. I just find the updates license a bit steep, but it is hard to judge what is the right "maintenance cost".



Well, well. My current pro version seems now to become my last...


----------



## kaihp (Aug 21, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Note that they are also changing their licensing scheme, so you get updates for up to 12 month after the purchase of Focal (the sw will continue to work after that, you just won't be entitled to updates). A 12-month update ("maintenance fee" - my term) will cost 40% of the buy-new price.
> ...



It's not on the same type of "subscribtion" as with Adobe CC. Your old version of the FoCal software will continue to run after expirery of the subscribtion - you just cannot download and install the updates.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 22, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Well, well. My current pro version seems now to become my last...
> ...



Indeed. 

The business plan is to lock users in so they have to pay a running cost as they upgrade to newer camera models. Just like Adobe does by not upgrading camera RAW for older software versions.

Its their business and choice. I'm just not interested anymore as I'm not in the camera buying business. I have used my 5DII's for 7 years so far. Would I pay for a subscription 7 years while waiting for the day I got a new body or the off-chance I got a lens not already in the system? No way.

YMMV.


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 23, 2015)

I've been holding off, in anticipation of the Mac version. Hopefully, not long now


----------



## zim (Aug 24, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Personally, I'm not surprised to see them change to this kind of license model. I just find the updates license a bit steep, but it is hard to judge what is the right "maintenance cost".



I'd expect annual software maintenance costs to be around 20% of value 40% is high.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2015)

I am well aware that I am comparing apples to oranges but this way of thinking makes SpyderLENSCAL much more attractive. Rumor has it that the company that makes it cannot change its licensing scheme to a subscription one


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2015)

Not thrilled with a maintenance fee, smells like rental. I wonder what happens if one wants to update the software after a couple of years of not paying that fee?

Personally, since I use manual mode exclusively, I should be fine without updates. The lens stats, etc., would be useful, but what I _need_ is AFMA.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 25, 2015)

zim said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'm not surprised to see them change to this kind of license model. I just find the updates license a bit steep, but it is hard to judge what is the right "maintenance cost".
> ...



Right, a 10-20% would be about right . In my line of work, I have previously seen 30% (which I thought was steep too). That included support too, though.



neuroanatomist said:


> Not thrilled with a maintenance fee, smells like rental. I wonder what happens if one wants to update the software after a couple of years of not paying that fee?



Excellent question, neuro. From the license agreements I've seen before, you had to pay the full maintenance for all the years you didn't pay. So if there is more than 2½3½ year between you need an update, you're better off just buying again.

I prefer the manual mode too, so I am fine with not getting updates either.

From the comments here, it seems that almost everyone will choose to not buy the updates, which means that Focal won't get any income, but then aren't obligated to deliver new updates to most people (it was their own choice to provide free updates). Are they better off this way? I don't know.

But I have a feeling that if they had asked for a lower maintenance cost (like the 20% zim suggested), they would have gotten some recurring income. Now, only companies that see use Focal on a commercial scale* will be interested in paying the maintenance fee.

*) I haven't see any companies offering to AFMA your body & lenses, but the text in license system indicates that you can buy a license that is locked to a computer and not to the camera bodies. I could see this used by a large photo studio (with many photographers/bodies) or a camera shop offering AFMA as a service.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2015)

kaihp said:


> I haven't see any companies offering to AFMA your body & lenses, but the text in license system indicates that you can buy a license that is locked to a computer and not to the camera bodies. I could see this used by a large photo studio (with many photographers/bodies) or a camera shop offering AFMA as a service.



A local (to me) brick and mortar camera shop just started offering AFMA as a service.


----------

